# CAN y USB con el  PIC C Compiler



## PICMIND (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola soy tecnico en electronica y hace dos años que programo pics hace unos dias cacharreando el PIC C COMPILER me di cuenta que trae unos libros de ayuda con temas muy buenos, en especial 2 que me llaman mucho la atensión que son el del BUS CAN y el de USB mi propuesta es que entre los interesados nos dediquemos a utilizar las librerias que se explican en estos libros ya que serñian de mucha ayuda para futuros proyectos.

Yo no manejo ninguno de los protocolos, pero en los libros se explica todo asi que el que quiera unirse bienvenido sea.

Si no tienen los documentos yo se los puedo facilitar con mucho gusto, mi objetivo es que aprendamos todos a usarlos.


----------



## gihu (Jul 25, 2007)

Muy buenas, yo personalmente ando muy liado estas fechas con otro proyecto, pero los libros que comentas parecen muy interesantes, ¿podrias subirlos?

Saludos


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola, mira estos libros los estuve mirando anoche, son como unos pequeños tutoriales de unas tarjetas de desarrollo especiales del CCS, sin embargo tienen ejemplos de las instrucciones para estos protocolos. Infostunadamente son muy pesados y no los puedo subir, pero se lo puedo mandar al e-mail.


----------



## DeBito (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola, llevo tres años programando PICs estoy empezando a buscar información referente al CAN y al USB con el PIC. La información que comentas me es muy interesante, porque quiero empezar a realizar una especie de comunicador sencillo entre mi portatil y un sistema con CAN. Como comentas que son muy pesados y no los puedes subir, ¿podrías enviarme esa documentación?¿Me harias un gran favor?, Gracias


----------



## nahumof (Jul 1, 2008)

hola hay alguien vivo en este post. jajaja si se que hace tiempo que no se postea nada, pero los acabo de encontrar, yo tengo ya rato trabajando con el basic y el easyHid pero recien incursione en el ramo del compilador C asi que si tienen información del manejo del usb se los voy a agradecer muchisimo si no nimodo, ya lo tendre que masticar un rato. je saludos


----------



## yukardo (Jul 2, 2008)

saludos.

yo la otra vez iba a colocar unos manuales de VDHL y eran pesado y se los envie al coordinador del foro y el los monto en el servidor. escribele a ver si se los mandas a el y el los monta.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 14, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/ en este hilo desarrollo la comunicación USB utilizando un pic18f2550 y C de CCS


----------

